# East Harbor 4-10-04



## tpet96

Well..fished East Harbor again today with Crappielooker. Water was cleaner than yesterday, but not nearly the numbers of fish as last weekend still. Need some warm nights I believe. We managed 3 fish. 2 for me, and 1 for ak. All on Ak's new bait. Like I told him......I don't think it's the bait, I think it's the color of the bait. Gives it a distinct difference between the bait and the bottom color. We'll see though


----------



## tpet96

Here is the small mirror I landed yesterday.


----------



## tpet96

Here is the common I landed.


----------



## cwcarper

Are you guys having any problems at all with weedy debris on the bottom? I'm going to have to check out this new secret bait Ak has started using...


----------



## tpet96

Yeah, they are a pain. You just have to search until you don't find them  As for Ak's new bait, the only place around here to get it is Chicago


----------



## catking

AK's new bait is probably Chiago Pizza dough, just taking a stab at it LOL !!! CATKING


----------



## TimJC

we get to see pics of the fish but not the bait. Come on guys...


----------



## Fishman

I really think its the bait that Ak is using, i used bread a good bit on Saturday and only got one run on it.


----------



## crappielooker

and it was a bass!!!!!.


----------



## tpet96

Tim......Every person has to have their own secrets in the trade  We'll tell you after the East Harbor event. Better yet......we'll show you.......and you'll have to figure out what they are


----------



## crappielooker

can I please get a head count for those who will be coming on friday night??
thanks..


----------



## Fishman

that bass rocked Ak, I'll post the pictures asap.


----------



## catking

Hey crappie- cwcarper and his woman are coming friday night. Don't count DA KING !!! out either. By the way, I know your freakin little Chicago bait, figured it out LOL !!! I'll see if I'm correct. CATKING


----------



## Fishman

ill tell what his secret bait is... for a price!


----------



## PAYARA

you boyz can have your secert baits,the pasties
seem to like them


----------



## catking

Payara -  I'll still walk away with the biggest carp at East Harbor  CATKING !!!


----------



## crappielooker

king.and then you'll suddenly wake up and find ..it was LAST years news.


----------



## Fishman

lol, i can't wait till next weekend, should be a blast


----------



## tpet96

Man oh man. Da KING!!!! Thinks he's going to walk away with hit again. Well KINGLESS....... Mr. 2003 Ohio Carp King will be in the ranks just to make sure you DON"T again this year


----------



## catking

That freakin "Ringer" you carpers brought in from overseas to do DA KING in will be there  I say GREAT !!!! Bring on all that bull, cause I'm takin no names this time around. What did Payara say yesterday........."DA KING clowns with seasoned carpers at their own game"  something like that. See, he is a young man, but wiser than most  This is gonna be fun  CATKING.


----------



## tpet96

Da KING will go carpless on wheatie balls this time around  hehe


----------



## Fishman

Hey guys, I posted the pics from the 9th, heres the Link

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=319&page=2


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Lookin forward to it gents...see y'all this weekend.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Ak,

I will be there Friday night, Craig ( DaKings nemisis ) should be heading up with me. It is looking like John may be able to make it Friday as well and he may have a co worker with him. I talked to Richie this weekend, and he will be getting there around 8 PM with his cousin. So from me you are looking at a head count of 4-6 for friday night. 

I did make some Red bean and rice soup for Friday but I was going to, leave it at home since Ak was making Thai Hot and Sour soup. I had the Red bean soup at my party a couple months ago, it isn't very spicy at all, I can still bring that along if someone wants something a little toned down. All the starch in it should pretty much clog you up so I wouldn't worry about the bathroom trips


----------



## catking

You northern boys should keep an eye out on the weather. It looks good so far- hey? Wheatie Balls  This is the NEW CATKING !!! You know the one who catches 42 pound Grassys ( your guys biggest is what?...What was that......  ) and the one who held the "Carp King" title for not 1,2,3 or4,but 5 freakin months   I know that's old news,but hammer time is near  In Payara's words "Catking clowns the seasoned carpers................" Smart man........ DA KING !!!


----------



## Fishman

I'm looking forward to kicking the cat kings tail


----------



## crappielooker

dood..what tail?? meeeeooww...


----------



## crappielooker

by the way, im not going to make my soup SUPER hot for everyone..its going to be just mild with some kick to finish it off..but i am going to make Miso's his very own spicy soup bankside..that should kick it up several notches..
i too dont want to spend too much time in the bathroom..so i know what u guys are sayin'..
trust me..it will be good and authentic..not like what u get in restaurants


----------



## catking

Bring it on guys and gals....... You KNOW what it will be like if DA KING !!! does happen to catch the biggest of the weekend  DA KING !!! himself wouldn't want to be in your shoes, anybodys  THE CARP/CATKING !!!


----------



## ShoreBoundOne

lol...if the weather looks good. I will break out the twin ugly-sticks and be out after work on Friday...saturday and sunday too.

Mitch


----------



## j_blocker1

dad and i may be out and about this weekend, maybe actually catch a carp this time

J


----------



## crappielooker

jason..come on out there..we have to discuss some of the tactics for the maumee smallies..  im ready for them..


----------



## j_blocker1

outta have the kayaks too if we come.

J


----------



## Fishman

Hopefully the snakes are out in full force this weekend so we can chase Ak around


----------



## crappielooker

ahh crap!!..


----------

